
More New Yorkers Opt for Life in the Bike Lane - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/30/nyregion/new-yorkers-bike-lanes-commuting.html
======
dankohn1
Paul Steely White of Transportation Alternatives (quoted in the article)
deserves a ton of credit for the changes in NYC over the last decade,
including getting the city to roll out CitiBike and expanding bike lates. But
Bloomberg hiring Janette Sadik-Khan is what really turned the city around.

